# All Selle An-Atomica saddle $99



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

Not Spam and I have no affiliation with the company. Although I do have one of their saddles and really like it.

I was just at their website, and right now all of their saddles are on sale for $99, almost half price. Thought some here might be interested.

Carry on,
Mark


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

Nice deal. I have been using one of their road saddles on my MTB for 5yrs. I was close to pulling the trigger on a tougher MTB version for this sale, but figure why mess with success if the road model is holding up.


----------



## Lucid (Jan 14, 2004)

Just picked up one yesterday; the guys called me 1 hour after I placed my order on line to ask a few questions. Damn that is some awesome customer support. Can't wait to get it. The deal is smoking. something like 80+ dollars off normal price.


----------



## Bluechip (Feb 17, 2006)

I ordered two yesterday, one for my wife and one for me. I also got a call telling me the one for me was not in stock and asked if I wanted to switch to an option that was available. I chose to wait on mine. Looking forward to trying it out. I am currently on a Brooks B17 and like it but looking for something a little narrower.


----------



## ECR (Sep 25, 2013)

Yeah, makes me sick seeing how I just puchased their Titanico X a couple of months ago


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

Bluechip said:


> I ordered two yesterday, one for my wife and one for me. I also got a call telling me the one for me was not in stock and asked if I wanted to switch to an option that was available. I chose to wait on mine. Looking forward to trying it out. I am currently on a Brooks B17 and like it but looking for something a little narrower.


+1 - My GF and a few friends ordered some to take advantage of the sale. Nice discount. 

BTW - the Titanico's I have are the same width as the B17s I use. They are longer than the B17s and not as tall.


----------



## azgoat (Aug 9, 2012)

I've had a Selle Titanico X for a couple years and really like it. I have 3000 mile on it or so, and it has been comfortable since I purchased it (also $100 on a sale). I will warn everyone that over time, the leather will stretch and it may run out of adjustment, depending on your particular saddle, your weight, and how taught you like your saddle. For $100, for me it was a good buy since I had a hard time finding a comfortable non-leather saddle.


----------



## Yoreskillz (Feb 10, 2011)

Have several thousands of miles on my Selle, it's been a great saddle and customer service is equally as well. Took advantage of the sale and ordered a couple others!


----------



## bjornolson (Oct 20, 2010)

Glad to read that so many people have good things to say about the saddle after loads of miles. I broke my B17 after many years and just replaced it with a Titanica. It has been love at first ride but I have wondered if the leather would survive as well as the Brooks since there is so much removed.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

Just a SA tip I had forgotten about until my GF complained she was getting some thigh chaffing...the edges of the SA saddles can be quite sharp I use a dremel tool to chamfer the edge where your legs rub. Takes 60 seconds and gets rid of any chaffing issues.


----------



## eugenemtbing (Nov 16, 2010)

All this talk has gotten me thinking I will order an SA saddle. Which one for bikepacking?

I am looking for one that will break in and last a long time. I am 200 lbs and I ride with a backpack about half of the time I'm out on the bike.

A Titanico X? Thanks for any advice!


----------



## woodsgroovin (Oct 31, 2011)

I called them and spoke to a guy on the phone and he said if I was going to be riding on trails to get the Titanico NSX. He said if the saddle was too stiff I could send it back to them and they could cut a slot in it. He said that nobody has ever sent one back yet.


----------



## eugenemtbing (Nov 16, 2010)

http://www.pedalingnowhere.com/gear...co-the-best-bike-touring-saddle/#.UsCNTYl5mc0


----------



## Centurion_ (Aug 13, 2011)

eugenemtbing said:


> All this talk has gotten me thinking I will order an SA saddle. Which one for bikepacking?
> 
> I am looking for one that will break in and last a long time. I am 200 lbs and I ride with a backpack about half of the time I'm out on the bike.
> 
> A Titanico X? Thanks for any advice!


You will probably want the NSX. It has no slot, but is the saddle they recommend for mountbiking and for heavier loads. I also weigh 200 lbs, ride in rough terrain, do not bike pack, and this is the saddle they recommended for me.

But if you're not sure...call or email them. They are really nice folks.


----------



## eugenemtbing (Nov 16, 2010)

I ordered an NSX in WaterShed and a Titanico X in TruLeather. Will swap them around on my bikes to see which would be better for longer rides and which would be better for trail/singletrack.

And this is the beauty of MTBR: I know Vikb and others who chimed in well enough to know that your advice is good advice. I was never really aware of these saddles before. Now I think I'm onto a good thing, thanks to this thread.


----------



## krshultz (Jul 27, 2012)

I have one (a Titanico) on my Salsa Fargo, which I mostly use for commuting these days, but it was my all-rounder. Singletrack, fire roads, commuting, etc. The saddle is wonderful. It made a bigger difference to my enjoyment of that bike than any other bicycle part I've ever bought. I'm considering one for my '13 El Mariachi that I picked up a few months ago as well.


----------



## iforgotmename (Jul 21, 2009)

I have put over 13K road and a few off road miles on a couple of X's and it is comfy enough to do a century on out of the box. First impression of the NSX is that it is way stiffer and pretty comfy. I put the NSX on my MTB and like it so far but don't have enough time on it for a true report. 

Be sure to get the saddle sauce as it is more of a polymer coating than a leather conditioner. I stretched my X's fairly quickly but I think this may be due to using VO saddle care on them. Saddle sauce has a water like consistency and appears to a protective rather than a conditioning product. BTW I rode the x's hard in all weather.


----------



## eugenemtbing (Nov 16, 2010)

Got a Titanico X and an NSX during the sale. They look great. I put the NSX on my 29er Lurcher and commuted to/from work today. Seems like I am tilting the nose up higher than with my cheapo saddles. Probably need to turn the front screw and make the leather a little more taut. So far it feels great.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

eugenemtbing said:


> Got a Titanico X and an NSX during the sale. They look great. I put the NSX on my 29er Lurcher and commuted to/from work today. Seems like I am tilting the nose up higher than with my cheapo saddles.


I run my SA and Brooks saddles with the nose up to a noticeable degree. Once the leather flattens a tad that makes for a comfy seat. If I put them dead horizontal like I would with a plastic saddle I feel like I am sliding off them.


----------



## Centurion_ (Aug 13, 2011)

Bought my NSX just before the end of the year. I had surgery in December, so didn't ride much in January.

I started hittin the trails in February. Love the saddle. Earlier this month however, I noticed the nose was a little high, so I adjusted it. A couple of weeks later...same thing. Adjusted it again. Yesterday, same issue. 

Turns out, at 205 lbs, riding in rough terrain, I bent the rails. I called the company, and they are going to make it right, but just wanted people to know that, while this is a fantastic saddle, and would probably work well on my road bike, for us heavier riders, this is not a good choice for a mountain bike saddle. The rails on this saddle are long (as compared with my other saddles), and they just don't hold up for us big guys in rough terrain.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

Centurion_ said:


> Bought my NSX just before the end of the year. I had surgery in December, so didn't ride much in January.
> 
> I started hittin the trails in February. Love the saddle. Earlier this month however, I noticed the nose was a little high, so I adjusted it. A couple of weeks later...same thing. Adjusted it again. Yesterday, same issue.
> 
> Turns out, at 205 lbs, riding in rough terrain, I bent the rails. I called the company, and they are going to make it right, but just wanted people to know that, while this is a fantastic saddle, and would probably work well on my road bike, for us heavier riders, this is not a good choice for a mountain bike saddle.


What model did you buy?


----------



## Centurion_ (Aug 13, 2011)

vikb said:


> What model did you buy?


Sorry. Was editing as you posted this. The NSX, which is supposed to be their heavy duty saddle. The rails are really long. Not a problem for lighter riders, or for a roadie. But for big guys out in the dirt...not such a great saddle.

This really sucks. My old saddle was hurtin me, and it's (temporarioy I hope) back on the bike.

Looking for recommendations.


----------



## Centurion_ (Aug 13, 2011)

I ride a small (for me) frame, so my seat is about as far back as I can get it. Coupled with the long rails on this saddle and my weight, this put a lot of stress on the forward portion of the rails, which is where it bent.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

Bummer. I'm glad they are sorting you out. :thumbsup:

I've got 5yrs of all mtn riding on the road version with no problems at 180lbs naked so over 200lbs with clothes and gear.


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

Centurion_ said:


> I ride a small (for me) frame, so my seat is about as far back as I can get it. Coupled with the long rails on this saddle and my weight, this put a lot of stress on the forward portion of the rails, which is where it bent.


That is a bummer. I've read elsewhere about the same thing happening with the saddle slid way back. Any chance you can get an offset seatpost(if you don't have one already)? That would put the clamp closer to the middle of the rails and hopefully eliminate the problem.

BTW, as others have mentioned, I run mine with the nose tilted slightly up. Like vikb said, when I put them flat, I feel like I'm sliding forward.

BTW, I picked up a Titanico X during the sale as well, going on my road bike.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

Centurion_ said:


> I ride a small (for me) frame, so my seat is about as far back as I can get it. Coupled with the long rails on this saddle and my weight, this put a lot of stress on the forward portion of the rails, which is where it bent.


Ahh...got it. That makes sense. Ya I can see bending a SA if you are one extreme end of the rails.


----------



## Centurion_ (Aug 13, 2011)

bikeny said:


> Any chance you can get an offset seatpost(if you don't have one already)? That would put the clamp closer to the middle of the rails and hopefully eliminate the problem.


Good idea, only the bike is a hardtail with a thudbuster seat post. Don't know if they make a set back thudbuster seatpost, but it's worth checking out.


----------

